# How to create Bootable Windows 7/8 USB drive



## Jacob0101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Download and install *'Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool'* from Microsoft official store; link: Microsoft Store Online, It is a freeware
*Note:* 1. For installation, read: Microsoft Store Online
2. It works for Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows Vista, & Windows XP SP2 

After the installation is complete, make a copy of *Windows 7 or Windows 8 ISO file* by following the inline steps:

1. Press 'Start' button and click on 'Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool' in the 'All Programs' tab
2. In the 'Source File' box, type the name & path of ISO file or click 'Browse' button to select the file from 'Open' dialog box and click 'Next'.
3. Select the USB device to create a copy of the ISO file

When the ISO file is copied onto the USB drive, restart you PC and go to* BIOS settings* to make the USB drive as the first bootable device.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It would be good idea to ensure that the computer has the option to boot from a USB first because some older machines will only give you the option to boot from a CD/DVD before the HDD.


----------



## Jacob0101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, this is very much useful feature in these days computers.
Computer with this feature is available in the market since last 3 years.


----------

